# "No bootable device, press any key to reset"



## spankyxham (Jan 4, 2013)

I got a new computer recently (Windows 8) and for the first two days it ran fine. I started to move files over to the new computer. I restarted it, and when it turned on it gave me the "No bootable device, press any key to reset" message. I've tried putting the windows 8 disc in and nothing happens. When booting I have one option to launch a hyper drive utility, which shows my hard drive and disc drive. After that screen, it comes up with some loading screen saying "press any key to enter the boot menu." Pressing any key does nothing and it just continues to the "No bootable device, ... " message. Any help would be appreciated, not quite sure what I'm doing anyway.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like your hard drive (or SSD) has failed. Or possibly its data or power connection has become loose.


----------



## spankyxham (Jan 4, 2013)

I checked the connections and they seem fine. Is it common for new hard drives to fail? Because that's what I've been suspecting.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Is it common for new hard drives to fail?


The way I view "common" I'd say 'no.' But your concern is whether yours has failed. If it were me I'd be studying the warranty.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

It is not unheard of for a drive to fail relatively new. In the electronics world it is referred to as 'Infant mortality". Meaning a latent defect, often from the manufacturing process, became a hard failure. 

There are some methods of determining whether the drive is in fact failed, but I tend to agree with Terrynet that with a new computer, go with the warranty if it is practical to do so.

One question for you.. Have you done anything with the BIOS around the time your system failed?


----------

